# Bionic



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

did development for the bionic slowup? it dont look like the bionic is popular like they said it will be. i have the theory rom & it says version 2.3 in the about section but where can i download the version 2.3.1 at? i use the blurr version.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Just like I said it would. We only had a couple any way.and now the rage is razr then nexus. And Motorola development will stop.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

hopefully the teams (liberty, theory and eclipse) will stick around with the bionic even once the gnex comes out... as long as we have something, it would certainly be better than nothing.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

_base2 said:


> hopefully the teams (liberty, theory and eclipse) will stick around with the bionic even once the gnex comes out... as long as we have something, it would certainly be better than nothing.


I agree


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Forgive me since my developing knowledge isn't as high as I wish it was. But if any dev could answer this for me id appreciate it. Is it going to be possible to build ICS on top of the current bionic kernel with a locked bootloader? Or will we only see an ICS build IF the bootloader is unlocked or whenever moto devices to make an ota update?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> Forgive me since my developing knowledge isn't as high as I wish it was. But if any dev could answer this for me id appreciate it. Is it going to be possible to build ICS on top of the current bionic kernel with a locked bootloader? Or will we only see an ICS build IF the bootloader is unlocked or whenever moto devices to make an ota update?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Im not sure but I do know that the x has a locked bootloader with 2nd init and miui has ics framework running on the x. I love it its really fast


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> Im not sure but I do know that the x has a locked bootloader with 2nd init and miui has ics framework running on the x. I love it its really fast


^ - that, and the fact that without an unlocked bootloader, it'd be either impossible, or extremely difficult to get a pure ICS build on Motorola phones that can run it. 2nd-Init is about the only best bet to get close to it probably. The ICS framework on the DX is nice and all, but I can live without it and stick with CM4DX for the time being. But, it is only the framework, not true ICS for now.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> ^ - that, and the fact that without an unlocked bootloader, it'd be either impossible, or extremely difficult to get a pure ICS build on Motorola phones that can run it. 2nd-Init is about the only best bet to get close to it probably. The ICS framework on the DX is nice and all, but I can live without it and stick with CM4DX for the time being. But, it is only the framework, not true ICS for now.


I love cm7 on my dx but battery life is HORRIBLE


----------



## jay-droid65 (Oct 5, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> I love cm7 on my dx but battery life is HORRIBLE


Ran cm7 on my OG droid and my wife's DINC2. It was far from my favorite on either. No matter what adjustments made, couldn't approach the performance of other ROM's.
Always kinda stumped at the seemingly massive popularity of CM7, and feel others may overlook better choices. I dunno??


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

jay-droid65 said:


> Ran cm7 on my OG droid and my wife's DINC2. It was far from my favorite on either. No matter what adjustments made, couldn't approach the performance of other ROM's.
> Always kinda stumped at the seemingly massive popularity of CM7, and feel others may overlook better choices. I dunno??


I think that's because Cm7 isn't necessarily tweaked to give awesome performance on every device. There was time when kernel wasnt even capable of being overclocked if I recall correctly. There are ways to do that afterwards anyway ... Its a source built platform that includes nifty features that work across multiple platforms. Then it can then be themed, tweaked, etc to your desire.







There's more than a few custom roms made from cm but with extra tweaks and usually they're up front about it...

I remember some non CM aosp roms as well as post CM droid roms did to do awesome things with speed and battery though.


----------



## jay-droid65 (Oct 5, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> I think that's because Cm7 isn't necessarily tweaked to give awesome performance on every device. There was time when kernel wasnt even capable of being overclocked if I recall correctly. There are ways to do that afterwards anyway ... Its a source built platform that includes nifty features that work across multiple platforms. Then it can then be themed, tweaked, etc to your desire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Project Elite 6.5 (fav on OG) says built from AOSP 2.3.4, no mention of CM7. DINC2 favs have been 'virtuous unity 2.39' and 'Skyraider Roms' (not sure where they fall into). interesting info though. Thanx


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes, Project Elite was absolutely built from source. Amazing dev (Greg) and amazing rom.

For bionic I've only tried liberty so far, and it's crazy awesome. OC is a non-issue bc its crazy fast already just bc of the dual-core and kejar's optimizations. Honestly I think I'd be happy w Liberty indefinitely. The toolbox makes it fast to customize and practically idiot-proof. I've heard rave reviews of th3ory's work as well as nitro but haven't tried them first-hand.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

I think development for the Bionic will continue as long as people donate to the devs. Phones that have been out for a long time, Thunderbolt, Droid X, are still actively supported.

I've tried all the available roms for the Bionic and all worked well on my phone. I ended up not seeing any real difference in terms of performance from one to the other. I ended up picking the one that looked the best to me. Th3ory has a good idea with the base roms (blur or non-blur) and then you have tpaks that you install to get the flavoring/theme you like the best. But as I said, they all performed very, very smoothly and fast on my Bionic.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

_base2 said:


> Yes, Project Elite was absolutely built from source. Amazing dev (Greg) and amazing rom.
> 
> For bionic I've only tried liberty so far, and it's crazy awesome. OC is a non-issue bc its crazy fast already just bc of the dual-core and kejar's optimizations. Honestly I think I'd be happy w Liberty indefinitely...


Agreed. I tried Liberty RC1 and liked it. Would have stayed with it but then got antsy and tried cm7 alpha. Figured while I was at it would try theory rom. Other than cm7 (since no radio but liked it and speed too) I have said I was going to stay on everything I've flashed. Like you say.. with the dual core things are already pretty sweet (heck I was egen going to stay with stock but who was I kidding)... if I had more time I'd probably just keep flashing in circles. If I had a lot of time I'd try to lend a hand with development. Give or take a few years to learn










Anyway, on top of the fast hardware the devs have really made this phone sing.


----------



## beast18 (Nov 5, 2011)

eclips is the best i have tried otheres but this one is fast and amazing and nitro is always around to help. if you want the best rom for this phone get eclips!


----------

